# how to use IPv6...

## john-doe

well...like the title says..wanna get rid of IPv4 and just use IPv6  :Idea: 

----------

## Ant P.

You write your own kernel where the IPv6 code isn't a superset of the IPv4 code, then use it.

A better question is: why do you want to break your system so urgently?

----------

## john-doe

A better question is:[off topic] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7056760.html#7056760

----------

## John R. Graham

@john-doe, does your router support IPv6? Does your ISP?

- John

----------

## wswartzendruber

You might be able to accomplish this with NAT64 and DNS64.

----------

## john-doe

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> does your router support IPv6? Does your ISP?

 

http://i.imgur.com/l3ExT.gif

is so difficult to say what program(s) do I need to run IPv6?

----------

## gerard27

@john-doe (formerly known as botdotcom?)

When will you start reading Gentoo docs before asking questions here?

Ipv6 ONLY is probably impossible since the majority of websites use ipv4.

Gerard.

----------

## wswartzendruber

 *gerard82 wrote:*   

> @john-doe (formerly known as botdotcom?)
> 
> When will you start reading Gentoo docs before asking questions here?
> 
> Ipv6 ONLY is probably impossible since the majority of websites use ipv4.
> ...

 

That is irrelevant.  NAT64/DNS64 alleviates this concern.  He will need a router that can run Tayga (in Portage) or a different implementation.

----------

## gerard27

I don't know how this is done in other countries but here your ISP installs a router the user can only change settings.

Mine doesn't have NAT64/DNS64.

All it has are menu's to enable/disable things.

I do have IPv6 next to IPv4 which you cannot disable.

Gerard.

----------

## wswartzendruber

All right, john-doe.  You can do this, but you're going to have to work for it.  You don't have IPv6 connectivity and you want to use it exclusively.  So there are two main problems here:

1. Getting IPv6 connectivity.

2. Translating between IPv4 and IPv6.

Both of these can be resolved, but it's going to require some hardware and study on your part.  In short, you're going to setup a router that acts as an IPv4/IPv6 translation mechanism.  This router is going to connect via IPv4 to your ISP's modem or equivalent device.  Your LAN machines are going to connect to this router; multiple machines may do so via a switching device.  The router itself is going to gain IPv6 connectivity by tunneling IPv6 traffic through IPv4.  Your LAN machines will have only IPv6 connectivity.  If they request an IPv4 only resource, the router will do the translation on their behalf.

This will not work for:

1. Protocols where an IPv4 address is embedded in the packet payload (some FTP, SIP, Skype, most IM protocols).

2. Applications and web pages that are hard-coded with IPv4 literals.

You need to read up on:

NAT64 and DNS64, which can be implemented using Tayga and BIND, respectively.

6in4 tunneling, who's functionality is contained in the Linux kernel.

As far as 6in4 tunneling goes, your ISP will need to allow Protocol 41 and ICMP to your modem.

----------

